# Erm... A little unsure.



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I posted an ad on craigslist for unwanted freezer burned meats etc. and this was a response I got.

* Hi! I have whole chickens, some packages of legs, breats and thighs.....plus some beef and pork ribs,chops, neck bones, different kinds of cuts, some steaks etc...plus some turkey meats like legs.
On a rare occasion, some of the meats may be going bad, you can tell by the smell or feel (if they're slimy). Some of it has been frozen for 2 yrs as its been sitting in my freezer because i ended up buying a whole cow and whole pig trying to stay away from hormones/anitbiotics.
Would 15 cents per pound be reasonable to you for the meats? 
This is stuff i got from out of the dumpster, and that is all we ate up until i bought the whole cow and pig. WE never ever got sick as we always checked the meats for smell and i never brought it home unless it was cold and just dumped in. I go there to get veggies for my animals and when i'd see good meats, i get them for us and our dogs. Our dogs have not had bagged dog food in many years and we have 4 happy dogs. I just cook their food every morning in the crock pot for them and by evening it is ready for them to eat. 
Never in my life have i ate so good on such a wide variety of meats. And to be perfectly honest, the cow and pig i bought don't taste any better than this meat i got for free.
Also, if you know of anyone who may want to buy some of the cow or pig i bought let me know. There is no way my husband and i can possibly eat all this before it gets freezer burnt. I'd sell it for $1 a pound and i paid $2.50. This would be hamburger, chops, roasts etc....and it is double wrapped in freezer paper from the butcher shop.
Let me know if you are interested! *

The price is AWESOME yes... but I'm guessing she got these meats from some kind of shop that tosses their meats out after their sell dates. What do you guys think??
Of course, I would go look at the meats etc before I made a purchase but if it's frozen how would I be able to tell if it's any good for the puppy to eat? Does it even matter if it's a little old?
The dumpster thing threw me.


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, I've head of dump divers, but this is pretty impressive!!








"so honey, would you prefer the rotten carrots, or the squishy broccoli with the semi-slimy pork roast tonight?"

I wouldn't feed mine meat that has been frozen for 2 years....that seems like a bit long and it is probably extremely freezer burned!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

The only reason i'm asking is because I've read that others on the forum feed freezer burned meats, and even "interesting" smelling meats.

LOL I don't think it's rotten, but... I really just don't know what to make of it. It goes against everything I've ever been told, but








Here's to the bargain shopping sport???


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I wouldn't pay $$ for it but my guys have eaten food that has been frozen for close to two years and have been fine. But I would not BUY food that someone else went dumpster diving for.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

If (and I emphasize if) the product has been constantly frozen, time only degrades quality, not safety. If it has been thawed however, then you could be talking a whole different matter. Freezing will kill some types of pathogens but not all. Tread carefully.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I wouldn't pay for it but I would find out where she's getting it and go myself.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So, do you really want to feed your dogs that which was tossed by a dumpster diver? 

I am sorry, but even unemployed, I cannot bring myself to go quite that far.


----------



## boscopup (Jun 17, 2003)

I wouldn't pay for it, but I'd feed it if it were free. My dogs love "clean out the fridge night" where they get whatever is walking off from the fridge.









Just tonight, I opened a package of chicken breasts for our dinner, dated July 5, and as soon as I opened them, the smell hit me. We all know that horrid smell of bad chicken (which shouldn't have happened in one day, so I think this package got left out somewhere before purchasing). I immediately tossed it outside to the dogs as part of today's meal.

We've also gotten freezer contents from a guy whose freezer died and he had a good portion of cow in there. The meat was not safe for human consumption anymore, but my dogs had no problem with it.

And on the rare occasion that we've had a goat die of natural causes and we let the guardian dog "take care of it", he's worked on the goat for several days. It's pretty badly rotted by the end.

Maybe if your dog is used to kibble and has never had raw meat, it might be best to pass, but most raw fed dogs can probably handle rank meat without getting sick.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

ew.

I am pretty much ok with raw meat, but not rotted meat. But then my dogs breathe on me at times. Jenna will even lick my face. No, no rotted hamburger smell.


----------



## boscopup (Jun 17, 2003)

I've never smelled anything after they've eaten bad meat, but I also don't get that close to faces immediately after feeding.







An hour or so later... no smells when getting kisses.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Actually I would take the meat and feed it, if I trusted this person, which I don't. I tend not to trust people on Craigslist.

I did find out where she is getting it, because she told me and it checks out.
They do slash the packages open before they toss them though so people can't return them for a refund.
It must be a little messy in there, I don't know if I'm up to it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: selzerSo, do you really want to feed your dogs that which was tossed by a dumpster diver?
> 
> I am sorry, but even unemployed, I cannot bring myself to go quite that far.


The stuff is thrown away because it has gone past it's sell by date. The store legally cannot sell it but it doesn't necessarily mean it's bad.


----------

